

Nokia plans to disrupt low-end market with next generation of Maemo Linux OS - Geee
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/09/29/nokias-meltemi-project-tipped-to-bring-new-low-end-linux-os-to-the-next-billion/

======
Geee
'Next generation of Maemo' is just speculation based on the Meltemi name. The
current version is called Harmattan, and these both are names of winds.

